

YC applications (an improvement suggestion) - xenoterracide

I was just thinking it'd be nice to still have access to these even after winners/losers have been decide, for our own purposes, or maybe early work for the next round.<p>Anyone else think this would be a good idea?
======
alaskamiller
when you're done filling them out, click file > print then click print to pdf.
i've kept all the ones i've sent in since it's not that hard to just copy and
paste even.

don't think yc holds on to the applications; might be a liability issue.

